# AZL - Arizona Lithium



## PLJ50L (26 August 2005)

Hi all, 

Trying to find out if anyone has interest/knowledge in Zylotech Ltd (ZYL)

I like playing with these kind of cheapy stocks for a punt and this one seems pretty good?

any thoughts out there?

cheers


----------



## madhun (26 August 2005)

*Re: Zylotech Ltd (ZYL)*

It would only be a punt.

It fluctuates wildly between .002 and .004, peaking at .008 

Get it at .001 and you'll do fine, but don't expect any dividend return anytime soon.


Depends entirely on your strategy, but it goes without saying, don't put the station on it.


----------



## bailej03 (26 August 2005)

*Re: Zylotech Ltd (ZYL)*

Director sold down a realitively big package recently then SP slipped to 0.003, could be one the way down again b4 it goes up again as has been alluded too.


----------



## TheProphet (28 August 2005)

*Re: Zylotech Ltd (ZYL)*

Wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole. This is the most diluted stock of all time. But hey if you could get in a .002 then do so. I hardly think anyone would be willing to sell at such a price. Alternatively get in at .003 and youd be looking at a seriously long time before you could even consider getting out at .004 . This stock trades at 0 volume 9 out of 10days.


Happy hunting


----------



## pods (14 October 2006)

*Re: Zylotech Ltd (ZYL)*



			
				TheProphet said:
			
		

> Wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole. This is the most diluted stock of all time. But hey if you could get in a .002 then do so. I hardly think anyone would be willing to sell at such a price. Alternatively get in at .003 and youd be looking at a seriously long time before you could even consider getting out at .004 . This stock trades at 0 volume 9 out of 10days.
> 
> 
> Happy hunting




Hmmm. Do these comments still hold?


----------



## Green Lantern (3 November 2006)

Actually ZYL did a reverse split and is now trading at 2.5-3c.  There is more liquidity and it has positioned itself to work with Siemens and other majors in this space.  I do think it is one worth watching now.  

Good luck to all


----------



## ALFguy (12 March 2007)

Has run on significant news of a 'Team up' with IBM.

Trading at 12c, up 105%.

Listen to the BBR interview - mentioned other projects they have but are yet to announce.


----------



## surfingman (12 March 2007)

ALFguy said:
			
		

> Has run on significant news of a 'Team up' with IBM.
> 
> Trading at 12c, up 105%.
> 
> Listen to the BBR interview - mentioned other projects they have but are yet to announce.




Can you post a link to the announcement your reffering to please aflguy?


----------



## ALFguy (12 March 2007)

All announcements are on ASX surfingman

ZYL on ASX


----------



## happytown (12 March 2007)

the recent movement may be the result of the recent IBM ann of 09/03, coupled with the recent Tenix ann of 07/03 and the late Feb vodafone and adair ann's, which [the ann's in total] all may have something to do with the recent t/o offer from QTK that the board of ZYL have informed s'holders to reject as it deems it inadequate in its current form, see ann 22/02

cheers


----------



## surfingman (12 March 2007)

The BRR interview wont work for some reason on my pc? 

http://www.brr.com.au/event/ZYL/1604/11900/mp3

A larger parcel just went through of 250K and volume so far of 32445031


----------



## happytown (12 March 2007)

ahhhhh, spp offering up to $5k of new shares at 4.2c p/share as opposed to 10/10.5 current sp record date 21/03 - helps explain todays sp movement, ann released 4.06 today

cheers


----------



## surfingman (12 March 2007)

happytown said:
			
		

> ahhhhh, spp offering up to $5k of new shares at 4.2c p/share as opposed to 10/10.5 current sp record date 21/03 - helps explain todays sp movement, ann released 4.06 today
> 
> cheers




Wow will be interesting few days got a few just before the trading halt...


----------



## silence (13 March 2007)

Is it just me or does this seem like a no brainer? Buy the shares now, wait for record date, buy more at 4.2c, and you're in?

Aside from the fluctuations at record date, etc, is there anything I'm missing?


----------



## surfingman (13 March 2007)

sold out this morning at 2% loss, and silence your not missing anything here expect some JV's which they have formed, Im going to hold out on 1 share and see what happens with share price with the share offer.


----------



## resourceboom (13 March 2007)

silence said:
			
		

> Is it just me or does this seem like a no brainer? Buy the shares now, wait for record date, buy more at 4.2c, and you're in?
> 
> Aside from the fluctuations at record date, etc, is there anything I'm missing?




silence, was thinking of doing the same thing, eg by a couple of shares (you only need 1), and try for the arbitrage selling when you get the SPP shares. But I probably won't as the SPP will likely be oversubscribed, and the following quote from the SPP announcement turns me off "Zylotech reserves the right to scale back applications in a manner to be determined by the directors in their absolute discretion", as it may end up being a waste of brokerage and time.


----------



## surfingman (14 March 2007)

whats going on with this stock today against the market up 28%, i hold 1 share but not sure if ill try to subscribe.

Are share placements usually first in first served?


----------



## the barry (17 March 2007)

surfingman said:
			
		

> whats going on with this stock today against the market up 28%, i hold 1 share but not sure if ill try to subscribe.
> 
> Are share placements usually first in first served?




I think they usually work out the number of shares applied for and then compare it to the number available, work out the ratio and then apply it peoples applications. So if it is 30 percent oversubscribed, then you will get 70 percent of your application. I bought the minimum parcel on friday, happy to lose it if the share price drops for the opportunity to double my cash quickly.


----------



## RIC (17 March 2007)

i think it wont be worth applying for spp as shares
currently 10 and issue 4.2 
if half of 3700 shareholders apply for $5000 this is
1850*5000/.042 = 220m shares and this doesnt include
the many small amounts bought in last few days
they can by law only issue 29m therefore scaleback
would be 29/220*5000=$659 worth shares or 87% scaleback


----------



## Gurgler (30 May 2007)

Well today's announcement of the signing of the RMIT contract produced a surge of interest (33million plus shares traded). Their endorcement of the Pan, Tilt and Zoom camera is most welcome.

I wonder where we will go from here? Keep meandering along the horizontal?


----------



## Bluesky (9 October 2007)

ZYL has a presentation on Thursday this week by Martin Place Securities.
Hopefully will get some attention by some big brokers soon.

Take a look at the chart, its heading north and quickly.
Contracts here, Projects there and they keep winning more. Will rocket soon.

http://www.mpsecurities.com.au/calendar.php

Zylotech’s Directors will be at MPS on Thursday 11 October to give MPS clients the opportunity to hear about the company’s developments and their plans. We would be pleased if you could attend our offices from 12.30 – 2.00 for a company briefing and a light lunch.


----------



## Bluesky (3 January 2008)

Nice ann today, and volume is biggest ever. 
Finally starting to move again.

*NSW Sports Academy -
Manly NRL breakthrough wireless contract to Zylotech*

"By the end of next season we should be able to have all 16 NRL clubs using the system. We are also looking for other codes including the AFL, Soccer and Cricket pending on the availability of value-adding analysis software by   3rd parties".


Holding long term.


----------



## nikki (3 January 2008)

Hi Bluesky,

i bought some of this today - looks interesting with lots of contracts? 

unfortunately, i had not been watching the stock to notice how severely it gets manipulated by the day traders? foolish, considering how i do not normally buy on recommendations? i bought at its highs today.

so, either i may have to wait for several years before i get a good return or management may have a number of contracts up its sleave and will announce them gradually during this month???

would be interested to know how much money they have in the bank and in contracts, etc. etc. the quarterly report at the end of the month should tell us some of these i assume.

good luck and lets hope for .3 by the end of this century


----------



## rub92me (3 January 2008)

It had some spikes before, but never on this volume. At least it appears to be trending up generally in the past months, so maybe you don't have to wait _that_ long, nikki


----------



## nikki (4 January 2008)

thanks for the chart rub92me,

i had noticed the spikes in the chart but the previous low volumes did not alert me to day trader manipulations?? 

yesterday's volume was exceptionally high given that there are only 161 million shares on offer and around 35% are held by the top 20 in the company?

the more research i do into the company the more I like its innovative product offering and its contracts. i am yet to figure out why its market cap is so low given the number of contracts it has, etc. perhaps this has something to do with the various stages that its contracts are at and its cash flow.

cheers


----------



## Techbuy (11 February 2009)

Here is a link to a trade article on Zylotech.

http://www.arnnet.com.au/article/275594/zylotech_chairman_looks_assure_shareholders?eid=-217


----------



## Miner (17 January 2011)

It is almost a year that any one has visited this thread.
It was probably company behaved erratically.
But has any one noticed that ZYL is now having an excellent coking coal for which JORC appears to be coming this month.

Further look at the volume today - very high compared to other days.
the SP is trickling up by 3% order today and previous two trading days. The SP went up .09 today and came down at .085. 

I am intrigued at level of volume of transaction and speculating the transactions could be related to forthcoming announcement.

The followers of ZYL - could you please throw some light.

I just bought two parcels executed buy order today.


----------



## puntersteve (17 January 2011)

PLJ50L said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Trying to find out if anyone has interest/knowledge in Zylotech Ltd (ZYL)
> 
> ...




Far as I know this company has changed direction, did make a few bucks on it a few years ago, buy low and you still might.


----------



## Miner (17 January 2011)

Miner said:


> It is almost a year that any one has visited this thread.
> It was probably company behaved erratically.
> But has any one noticed that ZYL is now having an excellent coking coal for which JORC appears to be coming this month.
> 
> ...



 Extract from ASX at 12.56 PM WST

*Delayed share price*Prices are delayed by at least 20 minutes. Retrieving any price indicates your acceptance of the Conditions.

Code Last % Chg Bid Offer Open High Low Vol 
ZYL 0.087  4.82%  0.087  0.088  0.085  0.090  0.085  5,155,851  
(Status - RE)  

Date Last % Change High Low Vol * 
14 Jan 2011 0.083 3.75%  0.084 0.080 3,575,741 
13 Jan 2011 0.080 3.9%  0.082 0.075 4,146,971 
12 Jan 2011 0.077 4.05%  0.079 0.076 2,835,400 
11 Jan 2011 0.074 0%  0.075 0.072 1,148,930 
10 Jan 2011 0.074 -3.9%  0.076 0.073 1,101,750 

I have just drawn a rate of increase in volume in last one week for ZYL. The volume has so far increased by galloping rate. All fair and reasonable before ASX I hope. Should have bought on 10 Jan instead of waiting for a week. But still I am happy with my buy and if collapses, hope there will be many more with me to go south. _So why worry Miner, Be Happy._I will be happy to be critiqued / advised by fellow ASF readers, if the trend I have looked and based on coking coal prospect along  is too ambitious

Volume               Increased  date 
                      in vol since 
                        10 Jan
5,155,851	368%	17-Jan
3,575,741	225%	14-Jan
4,146,971	276%	13-Jan
2,835,400	157%	12-Jan
1,148,930	4%	11-Jan
1,101,750	0%	10-Jan


----------



## Miner (20 January 2011)

Great news today.

All happening side ways.
It is all about coking coal. Probably another RIV on the way. I made a great mistake assessing and then selling RIV at $4  . But this time I will stop my temptation and  try to hold tight my ZYL at least until the BFS from SRK Consulting comes out.

I have learnt from few of my colleagues here in ASF how meticulously and religioulsy they have held up good scrips and shared the good news for others.

So if you love coal and particularly  coking coal - watch ZYL for medium to long term.
DYOR - I am a holder


----------



## hangseng (24 January 2011)

Sent you a PM Miner, not sure if I did it right so just have a check and let me know.

Seems a bit of interest of late and not a lot left on the sell side. Up 17% already not a bad start for a Monday.


----------



## Miner (24 January 2011)

hangseng said:


> Sent you a PM Miner, not sure if I did it right so just have a check and let me know.
> 
> Seems a bit of interest of late and not a lot left on the sell side. Up 17% already not a bad start for a Monday.




Thanks HS. Read the PM and responded.
For ZYL followers : what do you think on ZYL ?

I do not know  for an insignificant scrip which says technology company but now  dealing with coking coal (check RIV saga where now Rio will be challenged by combined bidders from India - all for coking coal) and the volume has gone more than 10 millions within couple of hours on Monday.

Delayed share price
Prices are delayed by at least 20 minutes. Retrieving any price indicates your acceptance of the Conditions.

Code Last % Chg Bid Offer Open High Low Vol 
ZYL 0.105  11.7%  0.100  0.105  0.100  0.110  0.099  *10,460,199  *
(Status - RE)


----------



## Miner (25 January 2011)

some reference to coking coal 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...uture-is-burning-hot-just-not-in-Britain.html


----------



## Miner (16 April 2011)

If any one is following this thread :
ZYL quoted in market at about 11 to 12 cents
It raised an IPO with an issue price of 20 cents.
do not get it.
Why should some one subscribte by paying 20 cents when it is available at 11 to 12 cents from market.

Any thoughts from the knowers ?

Regards


----------



## springhill (25 July 2012)

No longer known as Zylotech Ltd, now simply ZYL Ltd. Can a mod change that please?

MC - $59m
SP - 12c
Shares - 492m
Options - 28m
Cash - $22m

*Major shareholders*
Macquarie Bank (8.11%)
Sin-Tang Development Pte Ltd (5.5%)
*Top 20 shareholders*
41.3%

*What is anthracite?*
Type of metallurgical coal
•used as a coking coal substitute
•no requirement for coking ovens
Highest ranking of all coals
•accounts for less than 2% of world reserves
•carbon content of up to 98%
•low volatiles and impurities
Used in the production of
•steel
•titanium slag and pig iron from mineral sands
•ferrochrome and ferromanganese
•silicon carbide and electrode paste
High demand
•estimated shortfall in South Africa - both local and imported product - of 800 000tpa in 2012
•SA export market dominated by Brazil, India and Europe
•estimated global shortfall of 21.7Mt in 2015

*Major anthracite export markets
*Estimated global supply shortfall by 2015: 21.7Mt
SA export market dominated by Brazil, Europe, Turkey, India
Kangwane anthracite – low sulphur and low moisture characteristics – particularly well suited to the Brazilian market

*York acquisition*
Binding Heads of Agreement to acquire 100% of York Energy N.L. and its rights and interests in three South African anthracite projects*
The key asset is the increase in rights of 30% of the Mbila project
Increases ZYL’s strategic anthracite holdings in South Africa

JORC-compliant resource (GTIS) - 402Mt
Exploration target (GTIS) - 450-670Mt (in addition to the JORC compliant)

*Mbila profile*
ZYL (44%); right to acquire up to 74%
124.7Mt JORC-compliant resource
New Order Mining Right, Social and Labour Plan and Environmental Management Programme approved
High-grade anthracite product
•low phosphorus, low ash, high fixed carbon
•high domestic demand (mineral sands, ferrochrome, ferromanganese, silicon carbide)
•potential for mine gate sales with premium pricing at mine gate
•expressions of interest (EOIs) signed with some major international resource companies
•EOIs received for 2.3Mtpa
Msebe
•New Order Prospecting Right over 53 000ha
•exploration upside

*Kangwane Central profile*
177.7Mt JORC-compliant resource
BFS nearing completion
Pre-feasibility study proves viability
•capex: A $58m (ZYL portion)
•production rate:
-1.8Mtpa ROM
-1.2Mtpa saleable
•low sulphur, low moisture product
EOIs received for 1.7Mtpa
Infrastructure nearby
•rail siding on site
•well located for trucking to Maputo port
CPR to be completed in August 2012
•anticipated further upgrade to resource tonnages and confidence levels

*Marble profile*
Prospecting Right covering 8 000ha
Exploration target: 15 – 21Mt3
Expected calorific value range of 28MJ/kg to 32MJ/kg washed, with low sulphur and low ash content
Location
•30km directly to the west of the Mbila project allowing for use of single wash plant
Geological database including adit sampling and 11 830m of drilling completed by Anglo American and Rand London Corporation
Scoping study completed in 2010
•Phase 1 target production rate: 550ktpa


----------



## System (3 March 2017)

On March 3rd, 2017, ZYL Limited (ZYL) changed its name and ASX code to Hawkstone Mining Limited (HWK).


----------



## greggles (10 May 2019)

Hawkstone Mining making gains this week following Monday's announcement regarding the ongoing 37-hole Phase 2 diamond drill program at its Big Sandy Lithium-Clay Project in Arizona.

The drilling continues to intersect thick, high-grade Lithium mineralisation at shallow depth with a new peak value of 4,250 ppm Li.






HWK up from a low of 1.1c in late April to a high of 2.4c today with volume really picking up after Monday's announcement.

Results from 10 of the holes have now been announced. More drilling results are due soon making Hawkstone Mining one to watch in the short term.


----------



## Miner (10 May 2019)

greggles said:


> Hawkstone Mining making gains this week following Monday's announcement regarding the ongoing 37-hole Phase 2 diamond drill program at its Big Sandy Lithium-Clay Project in Arizona.
> 
> The drilling continues to intersect thick, high-grade Lithium mineralisation at shallow depth with a new peak value of 4,250 ppm Li.
> 
> ...



Good news for sure considering some stupids like me participated on this at the IPO.


----------



## Tumbarumba (28 June 2020)

My tip in July tipping comp. and I expect to be in top 3 at least this time!!
$11m mkt cap explorer with Gold, Lithium and Copper leases at 3 sites in USA all with great historical exploration results. Campaign at Lone Pine about to announce results from new recent explorations. SP and volume already on the up and Gold has never been more desirable than it is now or will be for a long time. IMO !


----------



## Tumbarumba (31 July 2020)

Disappointing July, despite rise to 1.6c, with results delayed but am retipping for August comp. Gold is still the place to be imo!


----------



## greggles (18 January 2021)

HWK firing up in the last few days. Previously it was very thinly traded and watching the daily price action was about as exciting as watching paint dry.

But things really started to pick up on 13 January and then exploded on 14 January.

Predictably, the ASX wanted to know why given the absence of announcements and the company responded with the following:












The price action in the last week looks to me like someone is taking a large position, possibly in anticipation of a takeover. 400 million shares is substantial volume. However, we will need to wait until any Change in Substantial Holding notices are released to be sure.

However, that is just my suspicion and I could be wrong. Time will tell of course.


----------



## Mickymouse (19 January 2021)

Some help please!

I bought a piece of this yesterday but today I came to sell and it comes up as 0 available to sell. Any ideas why this would happen?

My portfolio says they are still there but I cannot sell?

Thanks


----------



## greggles (28 January 2021)

Mickymouse said:


> Some help please!
> 
> I bought a piece of this yesterday but today I came to sell and it comes up as 0 available to sell. Any ideas why this would happen?
> 
> ...




Not sure why this would happen @Mickymouse, but I hope you have sorted it out. You would have been better hanging on, she's spiked again today after this announcement this morning:


----------



## greggles (3 March 2021)

Battery grade lithium carbonate at 99.7% purity produced from the Big Sandy Project in Arizona.






The next phase of resource drilling is about to start, pending the imminent receipt of approvals from the Bureau of Land Management. HWK is worth keeping an eye on now that Biden is in the White House.


----------



## greggles (24 March 2021)

Another update from HWK this morning. Battery grade 99.8% Lithium Carbonate has been produced at the company's Big Sandy Lithium Project.






Based on the above figures, it would appear that HWK are sitting on around $4 billion of Lithium Carbonate at Big Sandy. Market cap is around $60 million. So what is HWK really worth? 🤔


----------



## greggles (12 August 2021)

HWK dipped to as low as 2.2c in late June, but bottomed out there and in the last few weeks has tuned bullish again, running from 2.7c to a high 5c today. Finished at its high of the day too. Volume has been increasing in the last few trading sessions.

I'm not quite sure exactly what's brewing here, but I suspect news is on the way very soon.


----------



## peter2 (1 October 2021)

I've selected *HWK* for the Oct21 monthly comp. After the past two weeks I need lithium. It's a great manic depressant and the market action has been a bit manic lately. The chart looks promising after today's bullish bar.


----------



## System (4 October 2021)

On October 4th, 2021, Hawkstone Mining Limited (HWK) changed its name and ASX code to Arizona Lithium Limited (AZL).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 October 2021)

*Arizona Lithium Limited* 
The 2021 year has been a very active one for the Company with exploration and project acquisition building the portfolio of lithium and gold projects. 

Highlights of the year include: 
• The planned spin out of the gold projects, Devil’s Canyon, Western Desert and Lone Pine into a new company, *Diablo Resources *Limited, leaving *Arizona to become a lithium focused explorer*. The company was renamed Arizona Lithium Limited on 2 September 2021 and will focus on the Big Sandy and Lordsburg Lithium Projects. 
• Excellent results from ongoing metallurgical testwork by Hazen Research on the Big Sandy mineralised material with the production of 99.8% _battery grade_ lithium; 
• A successful maiden drill programme on the Lone Pine Gold Project in conjunction with extensive rock chip sampling and the acquisition of the King Solomon mine leading to a major expansion of project. 
• Acquisition of the Devil’s Canyon Gold Copper Project located in the “Carlin Gold Trend”. Highly anomalous rock samples were reported from several areas in the project with peak results of 191.5 g/t Gold (Au), 524 g/t Silver (Ag) and 10.25% Copper (Cu);  
• The Western Desert Gold Copper Project was significantly expanded and exploration consisted of both ground magnetic and gravity surveys to complement the stream sediment geochemical programs, geological mapping and photogeological interpretation.


----------



## peter2 (21 October 2021)

For the chart based traders.
Good example of the "pocket pivot" bar that we've often mentioned in @Skate 's thread.
It's a high volume bullish bar that sprints out of a recent price range. It can break out to a new high on it's own or it can appear before the BO as in this case. It's not due to retail traders.






There was an earlier attempt (Sept 27), high volume but didn't close near it's high. Supply still present then. The high of this bar becomes the new BO price level for those who noticed it.

Edit: The 1st blue bar near the end of Sept made it into my scan results and this is what made me aware of the possibility for higher prices. This 1st BB tempted me to select *AZL* in the Oct monthly comp. The HVBB (pocket pivot) tempted me to buy it.


----------



## peter2 (25 October 2021)

The Directors, in their response the the ASX Price and Volume query did not divulge that *AZL* was the monthly selection of a lucky wanker at ASF. How did they not know about this? 

It appears that my minions continue to run amuck.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 October 2021)

peter2 said:


> The Directors, in their response the the ASX Price and Volume query did not divulge that *AZL* was the monthly selection of a lucky wanker at ASF. How did they not know about this?
> 
> It appears that my minions continue to run amuck.



As they say, it's timing the market, @peter2 . A day earlier and you would have been heavily discounted!!

_Arizona Lithium is tapping institutional investors for $12 million, with the funds set to go toward drilling, a pilot plant and research facility and the purchase of water rights.

The company’s flagship project is the Big Sandy Project, located in Arizona. The US state is a fast-growing mining destinations, and is now the world’s fourth largest copper producer.
_
*The offer is priced at 7.5¢ per share - *_a 15.7 per cent discount to last close - and it comes with one free attaching option exercisable at 12¢, expiring 12 months from issue.

The company has mandated Evolution Capital and PAC Partners as joint lead managers for the raise._


----------



## debtfree (3 January 2022)

With only looking at the charts for my picks, I have chosen *AZL* as 1 of my 4 picks in the Tipping Competition for Full CY 2022. 
Thought I'd post a quick chart recording my thoughts at this time.
.
There has been a lot of interest over the last 18 months with price and volume increasing and mostly stronger than the XAO over this time. Short term MA now above the Long term MA with price above both.
.
Love to see this head up towards the $0.35 level by the end of this year. I don't know if it will but if it does it will be a great return, over 200%


----------



## bk1 (17 January 2022)

Big volume day. Largest since 29 November on no news.
At a 3 month high but i suspect it will run further.
I actually still consider USA some measure of sovereign risk, they want the BEVs, but not necessarily the holes in the ground for the raw material.


----------



## debtfree (1 March 2022)

I've picked AZL for the March Monthly Tipping Comp as well as the 2022 CY Comp. At one time I was up nearly 100% on this stock in this year's CY Comp but it has now pulled back to basically where it started from, around the 11 cent mark. I've got confidence in AZL because Lithium will still be in high demand and with this pullback the smart buyers will pick away at good prices. 
Price is back at the LT EMAs (support ) so if the market kicks up I'm sure AZL will as well.


----------



## debtfree (30 March 2022)

Trading Halt for AZL ... can't win the Monthly Comp now, others too far in front.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (31 March 2022)

I love the AZL chart so much i have entered her in  the April Comp 

Almost all my instruments  are au GO!
Bon Voyage to all and Stay Well


----------



## peter2 (4 April 2022)

*AZL* raised capital from some very lucky insto and sophisticated investors last week at 0.125 per share. Closed today at 0.24.


----------



## qldfrog (4 April 2022)

my systems missed 2 parcels at open..just one  owned from previous entry..flying quite well today indeed


----------

